# I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler



## mati_pl (2. August 2018)

*I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich brauche eure "Beratung" "Empfehlung" 

In meinem System ist ein I7 7700k verbaut, darauf ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO. 
Bei der Außenhitze ist es bei mir im Zimmer auf jeden Fall 27 - 30°C. Gestern beim Zocken habe ich gemerkt das mein I7 nur im Desktop betrieb auf 60 - 65°C war und beim zocken auf 90-95°C kam. Das würde ich gerne etwas runter bekommen. Ich weiß das ich aktuell nicht wirklich den stärksten  kühler habe, deswegen bin ich mir sicher man kriegt die Temperatur auf jeden Fall runter.

Mein System:
I7 7700k
MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
MSI GTX 1070
2x 8 G.Skill RipJaws DDR4-3200
Gehäuse - Cooler Master MasterBox 5 (Cooler Master MasterBox 5 mit Sichtfenster KWNN 11 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz | Mindfactory.de) 

Ein Lüfter von Be Quiet habe ich vorne der pustet Luft rein, ein Lüfter habe ich hinten der Pustet Luft raus. 

Und wenn wir schon beim Thema Lüfter sind, was ist die beste Wärmeleitpaste? Wenn ich schon den Kühler tausche, dann kann ich ja auch die Paste erneuern. 

Mein Budget wären 50/60/70€ sollte es aber einen super Kracher für 75€ geben, könnt ihr den auch nennen 
Lautstärke ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig es geht hauptsächlich um die Kühlleistung.

Ich sage jetzt schon mal danke


----------



## DerFakeAccount (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

Ist günstig, leise und sollte den 7700K ohne jegliche Probleme kühlen: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, CPU-Kuehler


----------



## Ion (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

Ein neuer Kühler ist so ähnlich wie ein Schmerzmittel bei Schmerzen zu nehmen. Es bekämpft das Symptom, aber nicht die Ursache. 
Kühlleistung ohne Kompromisse: Noctua NH-D15
Sparlösung: Thermalright Macho Rev. B (100700726)
Langfristige Lösung (mit Risiko): CPU köpfen, Flüssigmetall drunter
Interessante Alternative: Undervolting


----------



## Piep00 (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

Was spielst du für Spiele, die den Prozessor auf über 90 Grad bringen? Immerhin ist der Kühler bis 160 Watt TDP angegeben.  Die 1070 sollte das Gehäuse nicht so krass aufwärmen. Der Idle-Wert scheint mir auch viel zu hoch. Delta über 30 Kelvin ist schon krass. Wird der Brocken auch entsprechend heiß oder nur warm?


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

Für mich stellt sich die Frage warum? Denn der Kühler steht zwar nicht mit auf der Oberklasse mit dabei, aber so schlecht dürfte er auch nicht abschneiden.
Also muss es noch ein Grund geben und da fällt mir dabei nur eines ein.... OC und dementsprechend hohe Spannung oder Stock mit Auto Spannung.

In letzter Zeit geht der Trend sehr stark nach OC was das Zeug hält, jedoch oft dazu ohne die Kühlung ausreichend mit zu bedenken.
Das Köpfen kann ich auch noch an die 15-20°C bewirken.

Solange dieser Punkt nicht berücksichtigt wird, wird ein anderer Kühler wenn überhaupt nur wenig bewirken können.
Vor allem bei den Temperaturen die wir zur Zeit haben.


----------



## mati_pl (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich die Frage warum? Denn der Kühler steht zwar nicht mit auf der Oberklasse mit dabei, aber so schlecht dürfte er auch nicht abschneiden.
> Also muss es noch ein Grund geben und da fällt mir dabei nur eines ein.... OC und dementsprechend hohe Spannung oder Stock mit Auto Spannung.
> 
> In letzter Zeit geht der Trend sehr stark nach OC was das Zeug hält, jedoch oft dazu ohne die Kühlung ausreichend mit zu bedenken.
> ...



Also an meiner CPU wurde noch nie was gemacht. Also nix mit OC. 

Über Köpfen habe ich auch schon mal nachgedacht, bin dafür aber zu wenig "handwerklich" begabt. 

Also um kurz zusammen zu fassen. Meine CPU wurde, ist und wird nix mit OC zu tun haben. 





Piep00 schrieb:


> Was spielst du für Spiele, die den Prozessor auf über 90 Grad bringen? Immerhin ist der Kühler bis 160 Watt TDP angegeben.  Die 1070 sollte das Gehäuse nicht so krass aufwärmen. Der Idle-Wert scheint mir auch viel zu hoch. Delta über 30 Kelvin ist schon krass. Wird der Brocken auch entsprechend heiß oder nur warm?



Also das wird mir jetzt wahrscheinlich keiner glauben.. aber ich spiele aktuell nur CS GO.  Mein PC wurde damals dafür gekauft um spiele wie BF, COD, DOOM, GTA V usw zu spielen... aber so wirklich haben es mir die spiele nie angetan. Ich spiele zu 90% nur CS GO. Ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären woher die Hitze kommt... denn ich habe nur TS3 offen, google chrome mit 3 oder maximal 4 Tabs offen (auf einem davon schaue ich YT oder Twitch) und sonst nur cs go. 

Nein von der GPU kommt es nicht. Ich habe 3 Bildschirme, habe vor 3 / 4 Monaten noch Aktiv gestreamt und dabei gezockt und die GPU hatte maximal 70°C. Jetzt ohne Streamen nur mit zocken und drei Monitoren (ich erwähne es deswegen weil ich nicht weiß ob es vlt davon kommt mit der hitze aber ich glaube eher nicht) kommt meine gpu auf 55/60°C. Gestern war es eben so.. gegen 22 Uhr ich gerade voll am zocken, CPU 90°C GPU 60°C


Ich denke mal, ein neues Gehäuse mit besserem Air Flow würde was bringen. zb 1x 140 hinten (luft raus) 2x 140 vorne luft rein und 1x 160 (oder ähnlich) oben luft raus. Das sollte besseren Airflow bieten und somit die Kühlung verbessern. (NEHME ICH AN) 

Was ich einfach machen werde, heute wenn ich zu hause bin werde ich mal nachschauen auf was für einer Spannung meine CPU läuft.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

Mainboards sind nicht in der Lage genau die Spannung zu ermitteln und dann kann es sehr schnell passieren das viel zu viel Spannung drauf geknallt wird. Die Spannung trägt ein grossen Teil der Temperatur mit aus, um so mehr um so heisser das ganze.

Nimm Prime95 und schau dir mittels CPU-Z oder HWMonitor wie viel Spannung die CPU unter Last hat.
Test muss nur solange laufen bis du  die Spannung abgelesen hast.

In einem Fall von mir knallte ein Mainboard für Stock volle 1,4v drauf, kein Wunder das dadurch die Temperaturen hoch ging.
CPU läuft aber mit nur 1,200v statt mit Stock mit 4,5GHz OC stabil. Auch ohne OC sollte die Spannung manuell selbst ermittelt und optimiert werden.


----------



## Piep00 (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

Da kann sich doch nur der Kühler gelöst haben, oder die Paste ist verreckt. Wie IICARUS sagt, Check mal die Spannungen und schau ob er den Takt halten kann. Zugleich fasse den Kühler an und schau, ob der auch wirklich warm wird. Wenn nicht stimmt die Wärmeübertragung zwischen Prozessor und Kühler nicht. WLP DIE<-> Heatspreader oder WLP Heatspreader <-> Kühler hat nicht hin.


----------



## mati_pl (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

Gut ich werde dann zu Hause abchecken wie es so mit der Spannung aussieht.


----------



## mati_pl (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

1 — imgbb.com

2 — imgbb.com

So das sind die Ergebnisse die ich bekommen habe.

Aktuell Desktop Betrieb. Offen nur Google CHrome mit 3 Tabs, TS3, Steam und Gpu ist auf 57°C gpu zwischen 53 und 58°C


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

Ich würde mir nen günstigen gebrauchten Noctua NH-D15 kaufen und dazu die WLP Artic MX-4. Dann wäre das auf jedenfall kein Thema mehr. Der NH-D15 könnte die CPU auch passiv kühlen oder mir nur einem Lüfter statt 2.


----------



## mati_pl (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

was hält ihr vom BeQuiet Dark rock 3?


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*

Mit HWMonitor gibt es drei Angaben, Ist, Minimum und Maxemal.
Mit deiner Messung kann ich nichts anfangen, denn hierzu muss die CPU voll ausgelastet werden und werdend dessen muss dann das Bild gemacht werden.
Denn in der ersten Spalte mit den IST-Wert müssen alle Kerne auf 100% Last stehen und diese Spannung ist dann ausschlaggebend.

Der Maximal Wert mit den 1,336v sind nicht verwertbar, da im Lastwechsel eine höhere Spannung entsteht.
Die höhere Spannung im Lastwechsel ist aber irrelevant, da in diesem Bereich die CPU nicht ausgelastet wird.
Das ist ein übersteuern der Spannungswandler, da sie nicht schnell genug reagieren können.

Deine Spannung mit dem IST-Wert ist auch nicht verwertbar, da die CPU zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Last mehr hatte und zum Teil auch das Energiesparen in Kraft tritt.
Also nochmal, Prime95 starten und dann das Screenhots erstellen, danach Prime95 wieder beenden.

Mit normale Anwendungen kann die Spannung unter Last nicht ermittelt werden.


----------



## Gast20190527 (3. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*



mati_pl schrieb:


> was hält ihr vom BeQuiet Dark rock 3?



da du sowieso auf sogut wie keine Ideen eingehst hättest du auch einfach im Netz schauen können was andere so für Lüfter empfehlen. Daran hat sich ja im Laufe der Zeit wenig geändert.


----------



## bastian123f (3. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Ich würde erstmal versuchen den Airflow zu verbessern. Also am besten noch ein paar Lüfter kaufen und danach schauen, wo die Temps sind. 

Bevor ich mich mit dem Airflow in meinem Gehäuse beschäftigt habe, waren meine CPU Temps gute 5 Grad mehr.


----------



## azzih (3. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Blödsinn was manche hier schon wieder vorschlagen. Dein aktueller Kühler muss reichen, vor allem wenn nicht übertaktet wird. Würde mir erstmal anschauen wie warm es im Gehäuse ist. Der beste Kühler wird nichts nutzen, wenn eine Wärmeabgabe ins Gehäuse wegen dort sehr hohen Temperaturen kaum möglich ist.


----------



## mati_pl (3. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K Welcher kühler*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit HWMonitor gibt es drei Angaben, Ist, Minimum und Maxemal.
> Mit deiner Messung kann ich nichts anfangen, denn hierzu muss die CPU voll ausgelastet werden und werdend dessen muss dann das Bild gemacht werden.
> Denn in der ersten Spalte mit den IST-Wert müssen alle Kerne auf 100% Last stehen und diese Spannung ist dann ausschlaggebend.
> 
> ...



Okey, zuhause werden ich es nochmal richtig machen 



Danielneedles schrieb:


> da du sowieso auf sogut wie keine Ideen eingehst hättest du auch einfach im Netz schauen können was andere so für Lüfter empfehlen. Daran hat sich ja im Laufe der Zeit wenig geändert.



Doch natürlich tue ich es.  Die vorgeschlagenen Kühler hab ich mir angeschaut und mich auch entschieden. Jetzt warte ich nur noch was Ihr sagt. Möglicherweise ist die Spannung bei mir wirklich zu hoch und deswegen habe ich die hohen Temperaturen. Sollte es der Fall sein, kann ja mein aktueller Kühler bleiben. ERSTMAL.  Sollt es aber nichts mit Spannung zu tun haben,  sondern nur vom Kühler aus so hohe Temperaturen kommen, werde ich den Noctua NH-D15 oder Thermalright Macho Rev. B kaufen. Neige eher zum Nocturna.


----------



## seahawk (3. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Die Angabe der Temperatur ist ohne Angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl witzlos.


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Nimm den Noctua NH-D15, denn mit zwei Kühlflächen und zwei Lüfter wirst du das beste Ergebnis erziehen können.
Alternativ kannst du auch den EKL Alpenföhn Olymp nehmen, der ist auch in der Kühlleistung sehr gut und kostet etwas weniger.
Der Olymp hat sogar mit Nocuta Lüfter in einem Test besser als der NH-D15 abgeschnitten.

Die Spannung selbst manuell herunter zustellen wird auch noch ein Teil mit ausmachen.
Du hast die Spannung auf Auto stehen und mit Sicherheit wird deine CPU auch mit weniger Spannung stabil laufen und dadurch auch kühler werden.
Köpfen wäre dann auch noch eine alternative, aber halt mit einem bestimmten Risiko und Wegfall der Herstellergarantie.


----------



## mati_pl (3. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Sooooooooo hier noch einmal nach dem test mit Prime95

new — imgbb.com



seahawk schrieb:


> Die Angabe der Temperatur ist ohne Angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl witzlos.


 Auf dem neuen Screenshot sieht man 1515 RPM und bei 100% belastuzng habe ich 100°C


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Spannung sieht gut aus.
Trotzdem komisch das so hohe Temperaturen entstehen.

Könnte noch verstehen wenn die Temperaturen nicht so gut sind aber auf 100°C zu kommen ist selbst mit deinem Kühler abnormal.
Wie sieht es aus wenn du dein Seitenteil offen lässt, nicht dass ggf. dein Luftzug im Gehäuse nicht gut ist und sich Wärme staut und nicht gut entweichen kann.

Sieht irgendwie danach aus als würde der Kühler nicht richtig aufliegen, ggf. nochmals prüfen.


----------



## mati_pl (3. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Spannung sieht gut aus.
> Trotzdem komisch das so hohe Temperaturen entstehen.
> 
> Könnte noch verstehen wenn die Temperaturen nicht so gut sind aber auf 100°C zu kommen ist selbst mit deinem Kühler abnormal.
> ...



Also ich habe gerade die Lüfter überprüft. Vorne habe ich ein 120 (oder ein 140 bin mir nicht sicher) be quiet silent wings 2 und hinten das selbe. Also ein vorne ein hinten. Hab auch überprüft ob die richtig funktionieren. Hinten pustet er die Luft raus (hab hinter dem Lüfter ein Feuerzeug hingehalten und die Flamme ging aus). Vorne funktioniert der Lüfter auch richtig (der Lüfter versucht die Flamme vom Feuerzeug einzuziehen) Also funktioniert die soweit richtig. 

Ich hab mir jetzt neue WLP bestellt. Die sollte am Montag ankommen, die werde ich mal drauf machen und schauen ob es hilft. 

Meine Erklärungen wären:
Hinterer Lüfter funktioniert nicht richtig oder garnich - ergo warme Luft bleibt im Gehäuse. Stimmt aber nicht. Beide Lüfter funktionieren. 
Jetzt die nächste Möglichkeit WLP..
Und dann die nächste hmm schwacher airflow? Kann aber nicht sein die Temperaturen waren nicht immer so hoch.

EDIT

new2 — imgbb.com

Eine Seite am Gehäuse auf gemacht, die Luft im Gehäuse ganz normal. PC nochmal unter voll Last gemacht. new2 — imgbb.com hat sich auch nichts geändert. Ich denke es wird wirklich an der WLP oder am Kühler liegen. Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Mit dem airflow scheinst du Recht zu haben, Test war daher schon gut um dieses wenigstens ausschliessen zu können.
Sieht wirklich so aus als wenn mit dem Kühler was nicht stimmt.

Im Übrigem hast du an die 1,224v Spannung, was ggf. auch mit etwas weniger gehen würde.
Glaube aber nicht das es zu deinem Problem beiträgt. Kannst dir ggf. mal anschauen wenn das Problem mit der Temperatur behoben ist.

Habe jetzt festgestellt das du zuvor zwar unter 1,200v lagst, dies aber nur daran lag da deine CPU 100°C erreichte und anscheint die CPU schon anfing herunter zu takten, denn der CPU Takt lag nicht die ganze Zeit bei 4,3 GHz. In Prime95 sollte aber immer der selbe Takt anliegen und du hast ja noch alles auf Stock, also noch nicht mal den Turbo Takt auf alle Kerne mit voller Belastung, was ja mit einem Z-Board auch bestimmt werden kann.

In deinem neuen Bild erreichst du zwar auch 100°C, aber da kannst du sehen das alle Kerne auf 4,3Ghz laufen und eine Spannung von 1,224v anliegt.


----------



## NuVirus (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Evtl. sitzt der Kühler auch einfach nicht richtig, für mehr Praxiswert würde ich mal Multicore Cinebench R15 downloaden Prime wenn nicht ne ältere Version ist nicht Praxisrelevant.

In welchen Games erreichst die hohen Temps und wie ist da die Auslastung.


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Wobei 1,224v jetzt nicht übertrieben viel sind, kannst vielleicht noch 50mv gut machen.
Zum Kühler fällt mir noch ein diesen wenn du die neue WLP da hast auch mal ins Licht halten und schauen ob du Licht durch die Kühlrippen sehen kannst, vielleicht hat sich der Kühler intern mit Staub zugesetzt.

EDIT: Das mit dem Kühler hatte ich auch soeben gedacht, das der sich vielleicht gelöst hat und nicht mehr richtig aufliegt.


----------



## mati_pl (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit dem airflow scheinst du Recht zu haben, Test war daher schon gut um dieses wenigstens ausschliessen zu können.
> Sieht wirklich so aus als wenn mit dem Kühler was nicht stimmt.
> 
> Im Übrigem hast du an die 1,224v Spannung, was ggf. auch mit etwas weniger gehen würde.
> ...




Also mein Gedanke wäre, dass ein besserer Flow die Temperatur runter regeln würde. Also würde ich 2x 140 vorne haben die reinpusten 1x 140 hinten der raus pustet und oben am Gehäuse auch ein 140 oder sogar größer 160 der die luft eben so rauspustet. Das würde MEINER MEINUNG NACH etwas bringen aber nicht von 100°C auf 70°C.. ich denke es würde bei 40°C auf auf 37? 35? °C machen. Das würde aber mein Problem erstmal nicht lösen. 


gut ich kann die 1,224V runter regeln aber viel ändern sollte/würde es nicht. 



NuVirus schrieb:


> Evtl. sitzt der Kühler auch einfach nicht richtig, für mehr Praxiswert würde ich mal Multicore Cinebench R15 downloaden Prime wenn nicht ne ältere Version ist nicht Praxisrelevant.
> 
> In welchen Games erreichst die hohen Temps und wie ist da die Auslastung.



In CS GO!!! was eigentlich nicht sein kann... 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wobei 1,224v jetzt nicht übertrieben viel sind, kannst vielleicht noch 50mv gut machen.
> Zum Kühler fällt mir noch ein diesen wenn du die neue WLP da hast auch mal ins Licht halten und schauen ob du Licht durch die Kühlrippen sehen kannst, vielleicht hat sich der Kühler intern mit Staub zugesetzt.
> 
> EDIT: Das mit dem Kühler hatte ich auch soeben gedacht, das der sich vielleicht gelöst hat und nicht mehr richtig aufliegt.



bin auch der meinung das 1,224v nicht zu solchen Temperaturen führen kann...

Ja das mit dem Kühler werde ich machen.. Also ich hoffe es liegt am der WLP oder das der Kühler nicht mehr richtig sitzt.. oder eben wie du sagst Könnte ja auch sein das da zu viel Staub ist.


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Für mich sieht es stark danach aus das mit dem Kühler was nicht stimmt.
Das mit den Lüfter im Gehäuse ist auch gut und schadet nicht. 

Wie viel es am ende bringen wird ist ehe schwer zu sagen und muss meist bezogen auf das Gehäuse getestet werden.


----------



## mati_pl (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Soooooo...

heute ist die WLP gekommen. Gerade habe ich den PC bisschen entstaubt und den Kühler komplett entstaubt.  Also zwischen den Rippen war schon etwas staub, hab das alles aber weggemacht. Die alte WLP weg, die neue drauf.
Hier das neue Ergebnis. 

Unbenannt33 — imgbb.com hier das neue ergebniss... HMMMMM


----------



## NuVirus (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Resette mal die Temps also neu aufrufen und teste mal mit Cinebench R15 - wie da die Temps sind.

Wie sind die Temps in spielen?


----------



## mati_pl (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

mit cinebench werde ich es später mal versuchen. 

Aktuell sehen so die Temperaturen im Spiel aus ( ich spiele CS GO) Unbenannt123 — imgbb.com 
die Temperatur ist etwas runter gegangen da ich da Spiel minimalisiert hab. Eigentlich war es durchgehen so auf 75°C


----------



## micha34 (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Bei knapp 100°c Cpu Temperatur ohne OC und Spannungserhöhung liegt der Kühler nicht auf oder die Werte werden falsch ausgelesen.
Kühlermontagen die mit Federn vorgespannt werden dürfen auch keinesfalls bis zum Anschlag festgezogen werden.


----------



## mati_pl (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Also es muss wirklich am Kühler liegen. bei 1500 RPM und nur bei CS GO kommt die CPU auf 80°C nicht nur laut HWMonitor auch laut MSI Command Center.. obwohl ich den Kühler heute gereinigt hab und die WLP neu aufgetragen habe. Was anderes kann ich mir wirklich nicht erklären.



iWebi schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich nur zwei Gehäuselüfter? Passen nicht mehr rein?
> 
> Optimaler Aiflow wäre bei mir so
> 
> ...



Also ich hab nur zwei gehäuse Lüfter da bei mir nur 1 140?? oder 120 Lüfter am heck ist.. ich kann ja nicht mit 3x 140 die Luft reinpusten und nur mit einem Lüfter die wieder rauspusten. Die ganze warme Luft würde dann im Gehäuse bleiben das wäre ja die reinste Katastrophe. 

Deswegen möchte ich mir bald ein neues Gehäuse kaufen..  Und zwar das -> Cooler Master MasterCase MC500M dort kann ich vorne 2x 140 reinpacken hinten 1x 140 und oben 2x 140mm das sollte einen sehr guten Airflow machen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Hast du oben keine Möglichkeit Lüfter zu montieren? falls doch probier Airflow 3x vorne reinsaugend 1x hinten raus und 1x oben raus.



micha34 schrieb:


> Bei knapp 100°c Cpu Temperatur ohne OC und Spannungserhöhung liegt der Kühler nicht auf oder die Werte werden falsch ausgelesen.
> Kühlermontagen die mit Federn vorgespannt werden dürfen auch keinesfalls bis zum Anschlag festgezogen werden.



Im Grunde ist jegliche Montage am PC die bis zum Anschlag oder mit Gewalt getan werden muss völlig falsch. Das ist wie wenn Menschen mit der Zange ihre Fittinge festmachen.


----------



## mati_pl (4. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Hast du oben keine Möglichkeit Lüfter zu montieren? falls doch probier Airflow 3x vorne reinsaugend 1x hinten raus und 1x oben raus.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Grunde ist jegliche Montage am PC die bis zum Anschlag oder mit Gewalt getan werden muss völlig falsch. Das ist wie wenn Menschen mit der Zange ihre Fittinge festmachen.



leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit oben ein Lüfter einzubauen. Nur ein 140 hinten und maximal 3 120 vorne oder 2x 140.. ich kann ja aber keine 3x 120 vorne und dabei nur 1x 140 hinten.. da würde zu viel luft im gehäuse bleiben...

Und ja sowas mit gewalt zu machen ist wirklich dumm.. ich hab es rangeschraubt aber so das es mit mittleren kraft hält.. ist schwer zu beschjreiben aber hab es nur mit Gefühl angeschraubt.

EDIT:

Aktuell habe ich nur ts3, steam und google chrome offen. Auf google chrome 3 Tabs und eins davon ist ein Stream auf twitch. Die aktuelle Temperatur ist laut MSI Command Center zwischen 58 und 68°C , lauf HWMonitor sind es 56 - 66°C  OHNE DAS WIRKLICH WAS LÄUFT!!! Das ist doch nicht normal?! Was ich vielleicht dazu sagen sollte, in meinem Zimmer sind es aktuell 29°C aber davon kann die CPU Temperatur doch nicht so hoch sein oder? Die ganzen Temperaturen sind bei 1500 RPM...


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Mein Sohn hat unter Luft eine Raumtemperatur von 30°C eine CPU-Temperatur von etwa 67°C.
Hat einen EKL-K2 drauf gebaut. Seine CPU läuft auch Stock mit 4 GHz und Turbo 4,4 Ghz.

Bei dir stimmt was nicht und das kann nicht an den Gehäuselüfter liegen.
Deine Temperaturen sind viel zu hoch. Wird ein Kühler dabei warm? Ich weis, dieses anfassen ist keine richtige Messmethode, aber es kann in etwas trotzdem vielleicht was aussagen.
Denn ich denke langsam du solltest es mal mit einem anderem Kühler versuchen.

Ich würde aber nichts unter einem Twin-Tower Kühler nehmen.
Also zwei Kühlflächen und zwei Lüfter.

Zum Beispiel von Nocuta oder EKL.


----------



## Gast20190527 (5. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle 5 Seiten gelesen aber du hast schon probiert die WLP neu aufzutragen? Falls du nen Noctua NH-D15 gebraucht willst, melde dich via PN. Hab einen rumfahren.


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

*Bevor *du ne Lüfter-Armee installierst und den Kühler durch einen anderen/stärkeren ersetzt (bringt sicher *etwas*, wird aber auch keine Wunder wirken), da Intel seit Haswell billigste WLP zwischen DIE und Heatspreader klebt...

Ist in den Ernergie-Optionen unter Windoof das Profil auf ausbalanciert gestellt? Und die Vcore ist bei dir unter Last immer noch bei 1,36V, viel zu hoch. Setze diese manuell im Bios probeweise auf 1,15-1,2V und die Temps sollten runter gehn, gerade im idle oder wenn du praktisch nix machst außer mit ein paar Tabs offen ein bissi surfst.

Mein i7-4770k liegt im idle trotz der Hitze bei 35-40°C auf den Kernen, das ganze bei 0,7V und 799-800Mhz.  Unter ganz normaler Gaminglast (CoD WW II) bin ich dann trotz OC auf 4,4Ghz und 1,2V bei aktuell 65-70°C. Und mein Brocken 2 ist jetzt auch nicht *das* Kühlmonster.

Daher Energieprofil checken und austesten wieviel Saft deine CPU für einen stabilen Takt wirklich benötigt. Der ganze Aufwand von außen bringt nämlich nicht allzuviel, wenn die Ursache im inneren verborgen liegt...

Gruß


----------



## geisi2 (5. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*



mati_pl schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> Aktuell habe ich nur ts3, steam und google chrome offen. Auf google chrome 3 Tabs und eins davon ist ein Stream auf twitch. Die aktuelle Temperatur ist laut MSI Command Center zwischen 58 und 68°C , lauf HWMonitor sind es 56 - 66°C  OHNE DAS WIRKLICH WAS LÄUFT!!! Das ist doch nicht normal?! Was ich vielleicht dazu sagen sollte, in meinem Zimmer sind es aktuell 29°C aber davon kann die CPU Temperatur doch nicht so hoch sein oder? Die ganzen Temperaturen sind bei 1500 RPM...



Empfehle immer gerne den Brocken 3. Saugut und saugünstig für das was er leistet. Ein NHD-15 ist jetzt nur marginal besser was die reine Kühlleistung betrifft.
Allerdings sind die Werte im IDLE mit deinem jetzigen Lüfter wirklich viel zu hoch. Da stimmt was anderes nicht. Entweder die CPU hat ein Problem zwischen DIE und Headspreader oder es liegt am MB bzw. an den eingestellten Bios Werten. Oder es ist "nur" ein Sensor/Ausleseproblem das falsche Werte weitergibt.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, teste mal die CPU mit einem anderen MB. (mit demselben Lüfter)
Falls das Problem nach wie vor vorhanden ist trau ich mich fast wetten das die CPU die Wärme nicht mehr richtig abgibt (DIE/Headpreader)


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Die Spannung haben wir hier schon behandelt, die liegt momentan bei 2,224v was jetzt vielleicht noch etwas gedrückt werden kann aber jetzt auch nicht so hoch ist was solche Temperaturen verursachen sollte. Vermute auch das die Intel seitige WLP sehr schlecht die Temperatur überträgt.

Du hast auch 3 Jahre Garantie und solange noch nichts geköpft ist könntest du dich auch direkt mit Intel in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## NuVirus (5. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Wenn du wissen willst ob bessere Gehäusebelüftung was bringt lass doch einfach mal zum testen die Seitenwand auf wenn dann die CPU Temps merklich besser sind liegts daran


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Hatten wir auch schon... 


mati_pl schrieb:


> Eine Seite am Gehäuse auf gemacht, die Luft im Gehäuse ganz normal. PC nochmal unter voll Last gemacht. new2 — imgbb.com hat sich auch nichts geändert. Ich denke es wird wirklich an der WLP oder am Kühler liegen. Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Îch bin nachwievor der Meinung, das man hier von außen nicht sooo viel erreichen kann. Zudem ist Prime95 eh der "Ausnahmezustand" für die CPU und die Räume/Wohnungen sind aktuell nunmal sehr aufgeheizt...

Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*



mati_pl schrieb:


> mit cinebench werde ich es später mal versuchen.
> 
> Aktuell sehen so die Temperaturen im Spiel aus ( ich spiele CS GO) Unbenannt123 — imgbb.com
> die Temperatur ist etwas runter gegangen da ich da Spiel minimalisiert hab. Eigentlich war es durchgehen so auf 75°C


Im Spiel hat er ja auch getestet und wenn aus dem Bild die max. Werte aus dem Spiel stammen hatte er auch Spitzen über 90°C. Das ist auch schon Grenzwertig, da nicht weit vom Thermischem herunter takten weit entfernt. Gut Durchschnitt von 75°C sind nicht schlecht. Das wird aber sobald diese hohen Sommertemperaturen nicht mehr herrschen noch etwas zurück gehen.


----------



## mati_pl (7. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat unter Luft eine Raumtemperatur von 30°C eine CPU-Temperatur von etwa 67°C.
> Hat einen EKL-K2 drauf gebaut. Seine CPU läuft auch Stock mit 4 GHz und Turbo 4,4 Ghz.
> 
> Bei dir stimmt was nicht und das kann nicht an den Gehäuselüfter liegen.
> ...



Ja meine Raumtemperatur kommt da auch so hin also um die 30°C. 

An der Gehäuselüftern wird es auch nicht liegen. Meine Grafikkarte bleibt konstant bei 50-60°C nur die CPU schwingt so hin und her. Und ja den Kühler habe ich angefasst und der hat sich ganz normal angefühlt also nicht wirklich heiß.

Ja das ist bei mir gerade der Gedanke. Einfach einen RICHTIGEN kühler zu nehmen und hoffen es hilft.



facehugger schrieb:


> *Bevor *du ne Lüfter-Armee installierst und den Kühler durch einen anderen/stärkeren ersetzt (bringt sicher *etwas*, wird aber auch keine Wunder wirken), da Intel seit Haswell billigste WLP zwischen DIE und Heatspreader klebt...
> 
> Ist in den Ernergie-Optionen unter Windoof das Profil auf ausbalanciert gestellt? Und die Vcore ist bei dir unter Last immer noch bei 1,36V, viel zu hoch. Setze diese manuell im Bios probeweise auf 1,15-1,2V und die Temps sollten runter gehn, gerade im idle oder wenn du praktisch nix machst außer mit ein paar Tabs offen ein bissi surfst.
> 
> ...



Ja das könnte ich auch versuchen eben und schauen ob es dann was bewirkt.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Empfehle immer gerne den Brocken 3. Saugut und saugünstig für das was er leistet. Ein NHD-15 ist jetzt nur marginal besser was die reine Kühlleistung betrifft.
> Allerdings sind die Werte im IDLE mit deinem jetzigen Lüfter wirklich viel zu hoch. Da stimmt was anderes nicht. Entweder die CPU hat ein Problem zwischen DIE und Headspreader oder es liegt am MB bzw. an den eingestellten Bios Werten. Oder es ist "nur" ein Sensor/Ausleseproblem das falsche Werte weitergibt.
> 
> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, teste mal die CPU mit einem anderen MB. (mit demselben Lüfter)
> Falls das Problem nach wie vor vorhanden ist trau ich mich fast wetten das die CPU die Wärme nicht mehr richtig abgibt (DIE/Headpreader)



Leider habe ich kein anderes MB zu Hand. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Spannung haben wir hier schon behandelt, die liegt momentan bei 2,224v was jetzt vielleicht noch etwas gedrückt werden kann aber jetzt auch nicht so hoch ist was solche Temperaturen verursachen sollte. Vermute auch das die Intel seitige WLP sehr schlecht die Temperatur überträgt.
> 
> Du hast auch 3 Jahre Garantie und solange noch nichts geköpft ist könntest du dich auch direkt mit Intel in Verbindung setzen.



Also hab wirklich daran gedacht meine CPU zu köpfen.. das würde sicherlich seeeehr viel helfen. Aber hmm.. Vielleicht schreibe ich erstmal Intel an und schaue wie die mir da helfen können. 



NuVirus schrieb:


> Wenn du wissen willst ob bessere Gehäusebelüftung was bringt lass doch einfach mal zum testen die Seitenwand auf wenn dann die CPU Temps merklich besser sind liegts daran



Habe ich schon gemacht bringt nicht wirklich etwas.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Spiel hat er ja auch getestet und wenn aus dem Bild die max. Werte aus dem Spiel stammen hatte er auch Spitzen über 90°C. Das ist auch schon Grenzwertig, da nicht weit vom Thermischem herunter takten weit entfernt. Gut Durchschnitt von 75°C sind nicht schlecht. Das wird aber sobald diese hohen Sommertemperaturen nicht mehr herrschen noch etwas zurück gehen.



Also bei einer Raumtemperatur von ungf 30°C hatte ich gestern in CS GO 70-80/85°C. Also meistens waren es so 70/75°C es ging aber öffter mal über 80°C. Hab dann gestern aben PUBG angemacht. GPU 80°C CPU 85/90°C.. vor 6 Monaten (ja andere Raumtemperatur) waren es gerade mal 70/75°C... 

Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine etwas andere Idee woran es vielleicht liegen kann. Wenn ich nur google Chrome, TS3 und Steam offen habe, dann auf den Taskmanager gehe, steht da CPU Auslastung bei ungf. 15-20% was eigentlich ja auch viel zu hoch ist oder nicht? Vielleicht wird die CPU einfach durch "hintergrund Programme" ausgelastet und deswegen sind die Temperaturen so hoch. Wäre das eine Möglichkeit? oder eher Unrealistisch?


----------



## IICARUS (7. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Die Last ist jetzt nichts aussergewöhnliches wenn im Hintergrund Programme laufen, aber deine realen Temperaturen sind zwar nicht niedrig, aber auch nicht im kritischen Bereich.
Sobald du von den 30°C Raumtemperatur runter kommst sollte es besser werden.


----------



## mati_pl (7. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Ich habe es mir jetzt so überlegt. 
Heute zu hause werde ich nochmal den Kühler etwas lösen. Also so das ich sicher gehen kann das der nicht zu fest dran sitzt (ich weiß das es nicht der Fall ist, aber somit möchte ich nur diesen Punkt ausschließen).
Sollte das nichts helfen werde ich nochmal mit Prime und offener Seitenwand die Temperaturen messen. Sollte das auch nicht helfen bzw. sollte die Temperaturen immer noch so hoch sein kann es auch nicht an den Lüftern liegen.
Werde dann auf die "kälteren Tage" warten, also wenn ich Nachts im zimmer 20/22°C habe, werde ich die Temperatur nochmal messen und die hier rein Posten. Sollten die Temperatur immer noch zu hoch sein, werde ich meine CPU an Intel zur Überprüfung zurückschicken. Sollten die sagen es ist alles in Ordnung, werde ich einen neuen Kühler kaufen. Falls das immer noch nicht helfen sollte, bleibt mir nichts anderes überig. Dann werde ich die CPU Köpfen. (DYM DYM DYYYYYYYM)


----------



## NuVirus (7. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Also das man mit Prime und dem Kühler hohe Temps ohne zu Köpfen hat wundert mich nicht, mich erschrecken eher die Temps in Games.


----------



## mati_pl (7. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Dann würde ich mit der offenen Seitenwand die Temperaturen testen während ich am zocken bin.


----------



## IICARUS (7. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

Warum testest du soviel mit Prime95? Das ist doch gar nicht relevant.
Nutze ich nur wenn ich meine Lüfter optimieren möchte und die Temperaturen etwas hoch treiben möchte.
Ansonsten nur dann wenn ich OC betreibe und hier auf Stabilität teste.

Alles andere schaue ich mir immer nur unter reale Bedienungen an, da die Last von Prime95 bei mir normalerweise nie anliegen wird.


----------



## mati_pl (8. August 2018)

*AW: I7 7700K - Welcher Kühler*

So, gerade eben ein Spiel CS GO gemacht. GPU 57°C CPU 75-88°C.... das ist wirklich nicht mehr normal


----------

